# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  पेन किलर से हृदय को खतरा

## Krishna

हांजी हो सकता है पेन किलर से हृदय को खतरा

सामान्य दर्द निवारक दवाओं की हाई डोज का लंबे समय तक सेवन दिल के दौरे के जोखिम को बढ़ा देता है। ताजा वैज्ञानिक अध्ययनों में पाया गया है कि दर्द निवारक दवाइयों का सेवन करने वाले लोगों में से 30 प्रतिशत लोगों को पहली बार दिल के दौरे पड़ने के एक साल के भीतर दूसरी बार दिल के दौरे पड़ने अथवा या अन्य दिल की अन्य बीमारियों के कारण मौत होने का खतरा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*क्या कहती है शोध*ब्रिटिश मेडिकल जर्नल की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार इन दवाओं के सेवन से दिल की धड़कन के अनियमित होने का खतरा 40 प्रतिशत तक बढ़ जाता है।  यही नहीं चिकित्सक की सलाह के बगैर इन दवाइयों के इस्तेमाल से किडनी की समस्याएं, पेट में अल्सर और रक्तस्राव होने जैसे गंभीर दुष्प्रभाव हो सकते हैं। कई दर्दनिवारक दवाइयों के लंबे समय तक इस्तेमाल करने से न सिर्फ लीवर और किडनी के खराब होने का खतरा रहता है।  खांसी और जुकाम जैसी आम बीमारी में इस्तेमाल की जाने वाली दवा फिनाइलप्रोपेनोले  ाइलन को भी अगर बिना डॉक्टर के परामर्श के खाया जाए तो इससे दिल का दौरा भी पड़ सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

**

----------


## Krishna

ध्यान रखी जाने योग्य बातें  :

----------


## Krishna

जब तक हो सके, दर्द सहन कर लें। पेनकिलर का इस्तेमाल मजबूरी में ही करें। पेनकिलर लेने की वजह से अगर पेट दर्द होता है, तो सबसे पहले उस पेनकिलर का इस्तेमाल बंद कर दें। एक एंटैसिड (डाइजीन, जिनटैक आदि) लें और डॉक्टर से सलाह लें। कोई भी पेनकिलर बेस्ट नहीं है, सिर्फ किसी का असर कम साइड इफेक्ट के साथ ज्यादा हो सकता है। दिल, बीपी, डायबीटीज और किडनी के मरीजों को बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह के कोई पेनकिलर नहीं लेना चाहिए। खाली पेट बिल्कुल न लें। कई तरह के पेनकिलर्स को खाली पेट लेने से किडनी, लिवर और पेट को नुकसान हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

इबूप्रोफेन और एस्पिरिन जैसी दर्द निवारक गोलियों का सेवन अनियमित ह्वदय गति का कारण बन सकता हैं। इन गोलियों के सेवन से दिल की धडकन के अनियमित होने का खतरा 40 प्रतिशत तक बढ जाता है।

जरूरत से ज्यादा लेने पर पेनकिलर्स घातक हो सकती हैं। कहा जाता है कि एक साल तक पेनकिलर्स को रोज इस्तेमाल किया जाए, तो ये बेहद नुकसानदायक हो सकती हैं।

----------

